# I Found My 1st Watch Timex Lcd



## thorpey69 (Feb 8, 2006)

Didnt think this would turn up out of the blue as it did tonight,went round to my parents where my mum forced me to go through some stuff from the loft,and in one of the bags there it was my 1st ever watch a Timex SSQ LCD,going to try and get a battery for it and see if it fires up in the next couple of days,it still has the scratch marks on the crystal from where i tried unsucessfully to customise it with a permanent marker then panicked and scratched it off with nail scissors







:*****: .Really pleased to see this again


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

Nice one Thorpey, get the brasso out and it'll be fine.


----------



## thorpey69 (Feb 8, 2006)

Cheers Pg,have hit it with the autosol and a bit of fine paper,also popped it on a suitable black leather strap (nice man size 20mm lugs),and im wearing it now,bit sad really as it hasnt got a battery in







,hopefully the fact i removed the battery all those years ago may mean that it will work when i do get a new one in it.


----------



## strange_too (Feb 19, 2007)

Nice, I wish I could find my first Casio. It was beautiful, worth the 2.5 hours in the dentist chair get my tooth put back in when I was 7.


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

yeah I went rooting through my mums loft in the hope that some of my old watches might be there but no joy. I also know I left a "pregnant" sinclair programmable led calculator up there but that's gone too. My dad installed a new water tank a while ago now and I thing he threw out a load of my old belongings whilst he was up there


----------



## Mrcrowley (Apr 23, 2003)

My first watch was a mechanical Timex. Wish I knew where that was now.

Was for my 5th birthday mind.


----------

